# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  aquario 40000 Litros

## tiago emanuel

Oi pessoal do Forum.

Tudo bem?

Neste momento estou a construir a minha casa aqui em angola mais propriamente dito em Benguela e tenho um espaço especifico para construir um aquario com uma capacidade de 40000 litros e gostava que voces fizessem parte deste projecto com dicas sugestões equipamento etc. 

Um abraço Tiago Borges. 

Fico á espera das vossas sugestões .

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

é mesmo 40.000 ou 4.000?

Se forem os 40.000, é mesmo equipamento industrial!

Podes informar-te com o Oceanário de Lisboa!!!!

cumps

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Oi pessoal do Forum.
> 
> Tudo bem?
> 
> Neste momento estou a construir a minha casa aqui em angola mais propriamente dito em Benguela e tenho um espaço especifico para construir um aquario com uma capacidade de 40000 litros e gostava que voces fizessem parte deste projecto com dicas sugestões equipamento etc. 
> 
> Um abraço Tiago Borges. 
> 
> Fico á espera das vossas sugestões .


 :Olá:  Tiago

Benguela,terra linda e de boa gente (pelos menos nos idos de 1975),que espero e faço votos de que continue assim,pese embora tudo o que aconteceu.
Quanto ao teu progecto,define se são 40.000,ou 4.000l,para que todos te possamos ajudar.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## tiago emanuel

O aquario tem mesmo uma capacidade de 40.000 litros de água.
a minha dificuldade está no setup pois nao tou a ver qual será o equipamento adequado. 

Obrigado a todos.

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

boas , 

40.000lts , é muita fruta !!  :JmdEffraye: 

eu nao tenho muitos conhecimentos , e muito menos para opinar sobre um aquario dessa dimensao mas acho que uma das opcoes poderá ser contactares a tmc , pois eles têm para venda sistemas comerciais , e de certo que terão alguma solucao para essa litragem .. 
ve neste link da tmc alguns dos sistemas que eles têm : 
Tropical Marine Centre, Europe's largest tropical marine fish & invertebrates supplier
esta no site um sistema para 20000lts , mas se os contactares deve haver para mais litragem..
mas de qualquer modo espera um pouco ate aparecer mais alguem que possa ajudar ... 
espero ter ajudado em alguma coisa .. 

cumprimentos e boa sorte para o projecto ..

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> O aquario tem mesmo uma capacidade de 40.000 litros de água.


Já agora quais são as dimensoes do aquario!

Boa sorte com o projecto!


cumps

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Olá Tiago :Olá: , bem vindo ao Reefforum.
Tens alguma ideia do que é manter um aquário de recife e dos seus custos (especialmente dessas dimensões colossais)? 
Se o investimento não for problema, passamos à fase das ajudas. 
Mas convém teres noção de que com um aquário de 40 000 litros, podes contar com um investimento a rondar mais de uma centena de milhar de € a curto/médio prazo.
No campo hipotético (apenas para se ter uma noção da quantidade de água e dimensões), se o teu aquario tiver 1 metro de profundidade por 1 metro de altura terias um comprimento de 40 metros, portanto, a montagem de que falas é muito arrojada.


Cumprimentos,

----------


## tiago emanuel

Olá a todos.

As dimensões do aquário que estou a construir  são de 5m de comprimento por 4 m de largura por 2 metros de altura as laterais e a parte de trás estão a ser feitas em betão armado apenas a frente é feita em vidro que é a parte que fica virada para a sala de estar, quanto a custos isso é uma coisa que não me preocupa muito este aquário é o sonho de uma vida um sonho que quero tornar realidade,mas apenas será possivel realizar este sonho com ajuda pois aqui em angola estou muito limitado a adquirir qualquer tipo de equipamento e ajuda na montagem ja estou no mundo da aquariofilia desde os meus 10 anos e agora que estou a construir a minha casa queria fazer algo diferente de tudo o que tenho e ja tive. 

Gostava que todos os membros do forum fizessem parte deste projecto e juntos o tornassemos único...

 Um abraço a todos

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, boa sorte para o projecto.

Há fotos das obras? Era bom acompanhar desde o inicio.

Cumps.

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Ola Tiago, parabens pelo projecto, é de facto um aquario que podes e deves cobrar bilhete para ser visitado  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: .
Estas a pensar em manter corais e peixes? Isso deve ter um consumo só em iluminação digno de uma central energetica.Pela regra de w/L, :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Eu enquanto não vir fotos não acredito... é ver para crer  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Miguel Correia

Olá Tiago,

É um desafio e tanto.
As primeiras coisas que me ocorrem são:

  - Iluminação? será natural (terá exposição solar directa ou algo do género?), se não, vais recorrer a energias renováveis (eólica, foto-voltaica) em conjunto com a energia da rede para diminuir custos (apesar de não ser algo que te preocupe, sempre podes poupar).

  - Aquecimento? irás usar um sistema de aquecimento solar para manter a temperatura do aquário?

  - Circulação? vais usar um sistema para gerar ondas como nas piscinas turísticas (miniatura) ou vão ser bombas de circulação.

  - Filtração/escumação deve ser um bem grande, mas desconheço.
  Já vi sistemas de filtração com algas (com exposição solar, em cascata) a água passa e os nutrientes são absorvidos pelas algas, (fica a sugestão) voltando ao aquário.

  - Os vivos/Habitantes do aquário? serão da costa de Angola ou virão do estrangeiro?

  -TPAs? Vives perto da costa? vais usar algum sistema automático para isso? 

Bom projecto!!!

Cumprimentos,
Miguel

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Boas,

Parabens pelo mega projecto.

Se nao tens problemas de custos, aconselhava-te a contratar uma empresa especializada na montagem de mega aquarios ( na net encontraras tais empresas) ja com trabalho reconhecido na praça, pois os erros nestes mega projectos pagam-se muito caro em termos financeiros e claro os peixes e invertebrados que quereras manter saudaveis. Concerteza que aqui no forum encontraras toda a ajuda necessaria, mas seria sensato utiliza-la como complemento aos especialistas da materia por ti eventualmente contratados.

Esta ´´e a minha opini~~ao ( desculpa mas os acentos n~~ao est~~ao a entrar bem, problema do computador). Na costa maritima de Moçambique, portanto no Indico encontraras peixes maravilhosos, uns peixes anjo, borboletas, talvez uma moreiasinha e para arrematar, uns gambosinos...

Abraço

----------


## vasco.gomes

Olá Tiago,
penso que a maior problema relativamente a este tipo de aquários é a sua sustentabilidade a longo prazo, não o setup ou pormenores de equipamentos. Fundamentalmente consumo energético e tempos para manutenção.
Key points:
- Acesso ao aquário? No meu aquário que "so" tem 130*60*60 ja se torna as vezes chegar a certas partes com as mãos no teu caso como vais fazer? Mergulhar para dentro do aquário :p
- Iluminação? Provavelmente so te safas com HQI de 400W e em grande quantidade.
- Área técnica totalmente planeada é fundamental.
- Construção física do aquário. A meu ver terias que ter 4/5 zonas de saída de água que depois vão desaguar na Sump colocadas em sítios estratégicos de modo a garantir que os detritos la vão parar.

Mas isto tudo depende daquilo que queres fazer. Um aquário de peixes e corais, só peixes. E depois que tipo de peixes e corais, etc
Como ainda não nos destes grandes informações é praticamente impossível dizer grande coisa.
Para mim o mais importante vai ser a construção física do aquário que contemple problemas de manutenção, circulação, iluminação. Depois área técnica e como a água la vai chegar e sair de lá. Finalmente sustentabilidade energética e de manutenção fisica do dia-dia do aquário.

Cumprimentos.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

que tipo de aquário pretendes ter?
Só peixes?
só corais moles?
reef?
biótopo?

A minha sugestão para essa litragem é claramente biótopo! seria como ter um pedaço de um oceano dentro de casa! Feito que ninguém tem por diversas razões! Índico é capaz de ser o mais versátil!

A acompanhar... :SbOk:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Olá:  Tiago

Estamos perante um projecto interessante e que muitos gostariam de ter condiçoes para empreender (eu incluido) 
Neste tipo de tanques os equipamentos sao nomalmente feitos por medida ou seja, nao tens  na loja para escolher e comprar.
Ate agora so sei as dimensoes do tanque e gostaria de saber as dimensoes da sala de maquinas se ja sabes como a vais fazer. Uma planta ajudava a perceber a tua ideia e possivelmente era uma forma de teres alguns contributos com dicas para levares por diante o teu projecto.
O facto de viveres em Benguela facilita-te numa coisa, a TPA pode ser feita com agua natural o que para mim e sinonimo de sucesso, depois o equipamento e o artista (aquariofilista) faz o resto.
Ja agora por simples curiosidade, ja tives-te experiencia em salgados?

Um abraço

----------


## Pedro Venancio

:Olá: 

Estou a seguir este topico porque estou a planear algo do tipo mas do outro lado do Atlantico para daqui uns anos e pretendo apreder algo por aqui e ao ler ate agora notei qeu se punha a questao da iluminaçao ser natural ou artificial.

Eu sou defensor da iluminaçao natural. nao so pelo factor economico mas tambem por ser luz natural e logo a mais correcta a nivel da duraçao da exposiçao, varios comprimentos de onda da luz e os ciclos (sol e lua).

----------


## Carlos Czymoch

Ola Tiago Emanuel sou aqui do Brasil e tem vamos daqui que
participam deste Fórum, sei que o Fernando Guimarães também
já vi varias vezes comentários e ate o assunto que vou postar aqui
e peso licença de colocar um links e algumas fotos no seu Tópico
e talvez você já ate tenha visto e lido.
É um Aquário acho que a metade do que você esta pretendendo 
montar e ai você poderia ver o que o Tio Fernando como é conhecido
por aqui fez e o resultado depois de pronto.

http://www.reefcorner.org/content.as...TOPIC_ID=30577  -Publicado - 19/02/2006 :  01:30:23 AM 

http://www.reefcorner.org/content.as...TOPIC_ID=35816  -  Publicado - 17/07/2006 :  4:42:52 PM

http://www.mardecoral.com.br/complex...nta_final1.jpg 
http://www.mardecoral.com.br/complex...nta_final2.jpg
http://www.mardecoral.com.br/complex.../caixaria7.jpg
http://www.mardecoral.com.br/complex...costao_a11.jpg
http://www.mardecoral.com.br/complex...tao_escada.jpg
http://www.mardecoral.com.br/complex...luminacao1.jpg
http://www.mardecoral.com.br/complexoII/odoya/lona1.jpg
http://www.mardecoral.com.br/complex...a/cristal8.jpg
http://www.mardecoral.com.br/complex...raia_rizo1.jpg
http://www.mardecoral.com.br/complex...limentando.jpg
http://www.mardecoral.com.br/complexoII/odoya/dupla.jpg
http://i249.photobucket.com/albums/g...g?t=1223292096

YouTube - Canal de FernandoXango

YouTube - SNV34969

YouTube - MAH00800.MP4

YouTube - MAH00824.MP4

YouTube - MAH00796.MP4

YouTube - MAH00797.MP4

YouTube - MAH00804.MP4

YouTube - MAH00811.MP4

abraços e vou acompanhar o teu projeto.

Carlos Czymoch    :Olá:   :Xmascheers:   :bompost:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Simplesmente fabuloso. Tiago, tens ai um bom exemplo!

abraço

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Czymoch
Pedindo desculpa pela minha sinceridade e sendo apenas uma humilde opinião,considero que num progecto com essa magnitude  :yb677: ,se tenha descurado a circulação,dando dó ver anémonas e alguns corais no estado que se apresentam por falta da mesma :Prabaixo: .
Assim,o progecto vale por isso mesmo (...) magnitude  :Palmas: .
Um abraço

Jorge Neves  :Xmascheers:

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Czymoch
> Pedindo desculpa pela minha sinceridade e sendo apenas uma humilde opinião,considero que num progecto com essa magnitude ,se tenha descurado a circulação,dando dó ver anémonas e alguns corais no estado que se apresentam por falta da mesma.
> Assim,o progecto vale por isso mesmo (...) magnitude .
> Um abraço
> 
> Jorge Neves


Sou obrigado a concordar com o Jorge.  Honestamente só vejo um mar de peixes, corais com notória falta de luz e uma rocha algo carregada de algas.

Sem retirar o mérito a quem montou este aquário, na minha opinião este será um caso paradigmático de que "maior não é mandatoriamente melhor".

Acho que existem muitíssimos aquários de membros aqui do reefforum que , embora mais pequenos , apresentam uma beleza incomparavelmente superior.

Mas como já dizia a minha avó , gostos não se discutem. :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

a qui esta a prova que grande nao e sinal de aquario mais bonito,nao gostei do que vi  :Prabaixo:

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Na minha opinião apesar de como já foi dito haver alguns problemas devido a circulação e água turva...o projecto está muito bom e não se encontram muitos aqui no forum desse nível. Além disso, gostei do aspecto natural que o aquário apresenta.

----------


## Carlos Czymoch

Ola amigos concordo com voces deve ter algo errado, mas as fotos
são antigas me parece que ja de um ano ou dois a traz.
O tio Fernando tem um vasto conhecimento no assunto de marinho
basta se olhar o que ja fazia em 2002, 2003 e por ai vai, vejam 
alguns projetos que servio para muitos aquarista aqui do Brasil,
e outros paises e ate para o Reefforum é so procurai que deve ter
muita coisa ai tambem.
Bom peguei mais alguns Tópicos antigos onde temos muita coisa
boa e que deve ter serviço para o Fernando depois fazer este tanque
enorme, vejam estes links, tem ate a construção de um Lago para
Carpas que deve ser a casa dele talvez sei que aqui é so Marinho mas
se alguem tiver curiosidade e procurar um pouco vai achar ate a
escavação feira no jardim da casa e sendo colocada a loja plastica
para evitar vazamentos.

http://www.mardecoral.com.br/complex.../superior2.jpg
http://www.mardecoral.com.br/complex.../ogum_2006.jpg

  NÃO seria so olhar fotos e sim ler o assunto que é estenço e muito 
  interesante, veja abaixo.

2. Os sistemas (principais e secundários)

2.1. O Yemanjá Patch Reef virará o Xangô Reef (130(c)x70(a)x70(l), com conceito basicamente de peixes recifais e poucos corais, menos exigentes em termos de manutenção e iluminação.
2.2. Um novo sistema com 160(c)x70(a)x70(l), passará a ser o Yemanjá Reef, com conceito de aquário de corais e peixes, com mais ênfase aos corais.
2.3. Na casa de máquinas, o Aruanda Sump (115(c)x45(a)x45(l)) será transformado no Iansã Refugium, com conceito de aquários/refúgio, ou, sonhando um pouco, do plantado marinho e filtro biológico.
2.4. O Omulum Mangrove (130(c)x45(a)x40(l) será mantido com o a idéia de reproduzir parcialmente o ambiente de mangue, com a idéia de aquário e filtro biológico.
2.5. Uma primeira idéia e utilizar como sumps caixas de plástico, sendo os Sumps I a IV de 75(c)x40(a)x55(l) e os Sumps V e VI com 70(c)x35(a)x35(l).
2.6. Se houve espaço no local, em termos de disposição dos sistemas, manterei o Mojibá Cave Reef (80x40x45), com a proposta de uma caverna recifal (refúgio escuro).
2.7. Litragem bruta  2732 litros:

a. Xangô Reef - 637 litros
b. Yemanjá Reef - 784 litros
c. Iansã Refugium - 233 litros
d. Omulum - 234 litros
e. Sumps I a IV - 672 litros (168 x 4)
f. Sumps V e VI - 172 litros (86 x 2)


3. Estrutura básica, interligações e fluxo da água

Essa parte que é mais um pouco complicado de entender (as vezes nem eu mesmo entendo), mas vamos lá tentar explicar essa primeira idéia de interligações e fluxo da água, conforme o esquema de desenho abaixo:

Tanto o Xangô Reef, como o Yemanjá Reef, serão apoiados em estrutura (bancada) a ser construída em alvenaria (concreto armado). Essas bancadas serão construídas e com aberturas para passagem de fios, tubulações, etc. Por isso que na bancada do Xangô tem-se um espaço de aproximadamente 20 cm entre a parede o display (depois será colocado um estrutura de madeira para fechar o espaço). Entre as laterais do Yemanjá também deixei 20 cm em cada lado, para o mesmo fim, além de 10 cm nos fundos para passagem de alguma outra tralha (aqui vou verificar se é necessários mesmo).

O Iansã e o Omulum serão apoiados em estrutura de madeira simples. A área de trabalho (tanque e bancadas) já existe no local.

http://www.mardecoral.com.br/yemanja2/sistemas.jpg
http://www.mardecoral.com.br/montage...ulum_geral.jpg
http://www.mardecoral.com.br/complex...anja_20064.jpg
http://www.mardecoral.com.br/complex...manja_2006.jpg
http://www.mardecoral.com.br/montagem2/omulum_022.jpg
http://www.mardecoral.com.br/montage...um_ascidia.jpg
http://www.mardecoral.com.br/complex...lum/geral2.jpg
http://www.mardecoral.com.br/complex...omulum_082.jpg
http://www.mardecoral.com.br/complex...or_abril06.jpg
http://www.mardecoral.com.br/complex...ansa_20063.jpg

 PRIMEIRO MARINHOS;

http://www.reefcorner.org/content.as...TOPIC_ID=10793
http://www.reefcorner.org/content.as...?TOPIC_ID=5665
http://www.reefcorner.org/content.as...TOPIC_ID=12548
http://www.reefcorner.org/content.as...TOPIC_ID=29094
http://www.reefcorner.org/content.as...TOPIC_ID=23139
http://www.reefcorner.org/content.as...TOPIC_ID=23142
http://www.reefcorner.org/content.as...TOPIC_ID=23140
http://www.reefcorner.org/content.as...TOPIC_ID=20043

 LAGO projeto do Tio Fernando:

Laguismo pictures by FernandoXango - Photobucket

http://i412.photobucket.com/albums/p...o/SNV30096.jpg

 Aqui seria um Lago em torno de uma casa e podemos tambem ver o
aquarista proprietario testando o seu Aquario Doce (Mergulhando).

 De Leo Abreu; Sou aquarista desde criancinha, mas cada dia que passa, vejo que não existem limites para o conhecimento deste hobby, muito menos para realização deste sonho, que planejo há bastante tempo. 

Este é o aquario que estou montando, juntamente com a contrução da casa. Tem aprox. 14000 Lts. será dividido em 3 grupos de peixes. O primeiro com Ciclideos, barbus, tetras, Labeos, Botias, etc. Na sequência terá predadores como arraias, aruanãs, oscares, pirarara, Tucunares, etc e finalmente cai em volta do Bangalô com Kinguios e Carpas. 
A Filtragem será Dry Wet, Areia Fluidizada, UV e Filtragem mecânica interna. 

www.forumaquario.com.br :: Exibir tópico - Aquario / Lago - Fotos e Videos novos Pg 10 e 16.
http://www.megagaleria.com/pictures/Pic_6307_4.jpg
http://www.megagaleria.com/pictures/Pic_6307_8.jpg
http://www.megagaleria.com/pictures/Pic_6307_18.jpg
http://www.megagaleria.com/pictures/Pic_10458_8.jpg
 Aqualago projeto 1 ano e 3 meses
YouTube - Aqualago projeto 1 ano e 3 meses

Bom meus amigos seria mais para o Tiago ver o que ja foi feito e tirar
algum conhecimento para o seu 40.000 Litros, o nosso tio Fernando nos
o chamamos de Professor e Mestre pois vai a fundo nos assuntos.
Não sei como esta hoje o Tanque grande mas eu fiz uma visita com os meus 
filhos para conhecer o complexo e estava sendo povoado na epoca, espero 
que esteje melhor hoje, temos que pedir mais fotos e videos para ver como 
esta o Tanque.

Abraços a todos.   :Xmascheers:   :Palmas:   :Whistle:

----------


## Carlos Czymoch

E ai Tiago Emanuel como estão as coisas ai em Benguela.

E ja conseguil olhar o que coloquei aqui no forum de dois

loucos que um fez um marinho na cidade de Curitiba no 

Parana região sul do Brasil e outro fez um Agua Doce envolta

da sala de estar na parte esterna da casa.

Voce ja olhou estes dois assuntos, te ajuda um pouco estes

projetos?

abraços

 :Olá:   :Olá:   :yb665:

----------


## Pedro Venancio

So para provocar (conversa e claro)...

Acho que o Emanuel se assustou com o projecto e desistiu... ou nao? :SbRequin2:

----------


## Carlos Czymoch

Ola Pedro Venancio talvez o Tiago Emanuel vai voltar com tudo

ja projetado e prontinho para iniciar a obra deste Tanque de 40.000 lts.

So para puxar assunto.

Abraços a todos ai de Portugal

PS. 

continua frio ai amigos?   :Xmassmile: 

aqui esta um calor de rachar cocos 32º e mais chuvas.   :SbOk5:   :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Ricardo M. Rodrigues

É... começo a achar que este é mais um daqueles mega-projectos de infelizmente não vêm a luz do dia  :yb620:  :yb620:  :yb620: 


Qualquer dia tenho eu de assaltar um banco para realizar um bicho destes...


Quanto ao tempo... estes ultimos 3 dias tem estado um frio de "rachar cocos"  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 

Abaixo de zero em grande parte de Portugal...

Haja aquarios para aquecer as casas  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------

